# Trafo am FU



## holland (17 Januar 2007)

[FONT=&quot]Hat jemand Erfahrung einen Trafo über Fu anzusteuern. [/FONT]


----------



## Rayk (17 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
habe ich noch nie darüber nachgedacht, da bei einem FU ,wie der Name schon sagt, die Frequenz  gesteuert (umgerichtet) wird. Steuere mal den Trafo sattt mit 50Hz mit 1 Hz an --> XL verringert sich (fast nur noch R) und der Trafo dürfte diesen Versuch mit der vollen Spannung 400V nicht lange überleben....  Auch bei einer U/f-steuerung sollte der Versuch nicht gut gehen.   
Gruß, Rayk


----------



## holland (17 Januar 2007)

a weiß ich es gibt Hersteller Die es praktizieren.
  Wechselbetrieb Fu>> Motor oder Fu >> Trafo.
  Halt mal wieder Kostensenkung. 
  Ich weiß auch nicht so recht wie, aber Siemens ist auch dran am werkeln.


----------



## MSB (17 Januar 2007)

Das Problem ist denke ich eher, das selbst wenn der FU "1Hz" ausgibt,
dies ja mit einer überlagerten Taktfrequenz von etlichen kHz passiert.

Also einen Trafo kann man (meiner Meinung nach) nur mit Thyristorstellern ansteuern.
Einen Thread hierzu:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11063

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## holland (17 Januar 2007)

Ja so mache ich es im Normalfall auch im Puls- oder Phasenanschnittbetrieb.
  Wollen wir mal sehen, unsere Polnischen Mitbewerber machen es mit Fu.
  [FONT=&quot]Wahrscheinlich über die Strombegrenzung.   [/FONT]


----------



## da_vadda (17 Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Mich würde mal interessieren, wo solch eine Schaltung aus FU + Trafo zum Einsatz kommt.
Was ist denn Sekundärseitig überhaupt angeschlossen?

Habe sowas noch nie gesehen, bzw. davon gehört.


----------



## holland (17 Januar 2007)

Da hängen Heizungselemente hinter, 
  [FONT=&quot]entweder Trafo oder Transduktor.[/FONT]


----------



## Markus (17 Januar 2007)

Vielleicht geht es wenn du die Eckfrequenz hoch nimmst.

Das ist die Frequenz bei der der Umrichter die maximale Spannung abgibt.

Angenommen ich habe einen FU mit 400V Einspeisung und möchte einen exotischen Motor der 200V hat mit 50Hz betreiben. Dann stelle ichd die Eckfrequenz auf 100Hz...


----------



## MSB (17 Januar 2007)

@Markus
Wieso verstellst du dann die Eckfrequenz?
Das hätte ja zur folge, das die Kennlinien des FU's nicht mehr passen,
also wenigsten die Quadratische, die U/F vielleicht ja noch einigermaßen,
und nicht mal die, weil die meisten FU's ja die Spannung bei niedrigen
Frequenzen künstlich anheben (müssen).

Also die Eckfrequenz so lassen wie sie ist, oder halt die Nennfrequenz des Motors ist, und die Nennspannung verändern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus (17 Januar 2007)

habe das eingentlich von der "87hz kennlinie" so gesehen.

interessant in dem betrieb wäre ja sowieso nur die u/f kennline, und warum soll die nicht mehr passen? verschiebt sich ja proportional?


----------



## MSB (17 Januar 2007)

Aus dem Grunde sagte ich ja,
das es bei der Linearen Kennlinie ja noch einigermaßen passt.
Es wird nur der unterste Bereich verschoben, weil die
Kennlinie normalerweise ja bei einer prozentualen Spannung zur Eckspannung startet.

Bei der 87Hz Kennlinie musst du sogar mit der Eckfrequenz arbeiten,
weil du ja als Eckspannung wieder nur deine 400V hast,
und diese gerne bei 87 Hz hättest.
Weil der FU wird die Spannung zu keinem Zeitpunkt über die Eckspannung erhöhen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## da_vadda (17 Januar 2007)

Noch mal eine Frage zum Verständnis:

Hinter dem Trafo, welcher vom FU gespeist wird, hängen Heizwiderstände?
In welchem Leistungsspektrum wird solch eine Schaltung denn verwendet?

Ein Link zu einer Anwendung wäre gut.


----------



## holland (22 Januar 2007)

Leistung bis ca. 500 kva


----------



## Hitschkock (19 Dezember 2007)

Hi 

Darf ich mal fragen was du mit 500 Kva beheitzt
meine größte hört bei 18 Kva (Teilewaschmaschine mit 8m³ Wasser)auf.

.


----------



## holland (19 Dezember 2007)

*Ofen*

Ja sicher Heizelemente im Vakuumofen.


----------



## MSB (19 Dezember 2007)

@Holland
Interessehalber, für welche Lösung hast du dich nun effektiv entschieden?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Zottel (20 Dezember 2007)

Rayk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe ich noch nie darüber nachgedacht, da bei einem FU ,wie der Name schon sagt, die Frequenz  gesteuert (umgerichtet) wird. Steuere mal den Trafo sattt mit 50Hz mit 1 Hz an --> XL verringert sich (fast nur noch R) und der Trafo dürfte diesen Versuch mit der vollen Spannung 400V nicht lange überleben....


Bei 400V nicht, aber wenn er eine linere U/f-Kennlinie fährt hat er ja nur 400/50=8V und das ist in Ordnung.


> Auch bei einer U/f-steuerung sollte der Versuch nicht gut gehen.
> Gruß, Rayk


Doch.
Was er allerdings nicht haben darf ist die bei Motoren übliche Anhebung der Spannung im alleruntersten Bereich, da wird der Eisenkern in die Sättigung gehen. Im Übrigen "sieht" der FU bei einer ohm´schen Last hinter dem Trafo auch bei 50Hz eine fast rein ohm´sche Last (abgesehen von der Streuinduktivität des Trafos).
Warum Heizwiderstände mit einem FU steuern? Die Frequenz ist ihnen sicher egal! Die Spannung läßt sich preiswerter verstellen:
- Für "flinke" Heizwiderstände mit Phasenanschnitt (und erforderlichenfalls Trafo)
- Für träge  Heizwiderstände mit Vollwellenpaketen. Da brauchst du nur ein paar elektronische Lastrelais.
Bei 500 kVA: Willst du da rauf- oder runtertransformieren? Warum kannst du nicht die Heizelemente so kaufen oder verschalten, daß sich in etwa 400V Betriebsspannung ergibt?


----------



## holland (20 Dezember 2007)

Ich fahre jetzt mit AEG Tyros das ist technisch und technologisch top.
Nun gibt es Konkurrenzprodukte aus dem benachbarten Osten die die Fu Lösung bauen.
Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand, den Fu habe ich so wie so für dem 460 KW Kühlmotor.


----------



## kiestumpe (20 Dezember 2007)

*s. Ersatzschaltbilder*

Eigentlich sind Asynchron-Maschine und Trafo im ERsatzschaltbild doch gar nicht soweit voneinander entfernt.
Teuer ist's allerdings schon, sich dafür so einen FU hinzustellen, anstatt der Puls-Breiten steuerung bzw. Halbwellensteuerung.
Vorteil ergeben sich mit dem FU evt. bei der EMV (jedoch nicht zwangsläufig).


----------



## Zottel (20 Dezember 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> ...
> Vorteil ergeben sich mit dem FU evt. bei der EMV (jedoch nicht zwangsläufig).


Bezüglich EMV gibt´s nichts besseres als Vollwellensteuerung.
Bei der FU-"Lösung" stellen Heizwendeln oder räumlich ausgedehnte Heizwiderstände sicherlich prima Sendeantennen für die Schaltfrequenz dar. Im Gegensatz zum Motor sind sie ja nich unbedingt in Metall gekapselt.


----------



## Heizerfraktion (25 Dezember 2007)

holland schrieb:


> Ja sicher Heizelemente im Vakuumofen.



Hallo Holland,

arbeitest du etwa für eine Firma aus den Hanauer Raum mit drei Buchstaben?

Gruß Heizer


----------

